

Facebook has killed its move fast break things mantra - mgangav
http://venturebeat.com/2014/04/30/facebook-has-killed-off-the-move-fast-break-things-mantra/

======
cratermoon
Except... they did break things today. As of now, when you create a new
Facebook app, it breaks against the v1.0 (unversioned) Graph API calls.

By default, logging in with new apps (apps created since yesterday) will
generate a v2 oauth token, which doesn't support all the v1 scopes.

